# Man emerges from Bunker 14 years later.



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw this story and could never get it to play so I could listen. I googled it. I also never saw it on a website I was familiar with or thought was reliable. This could be a hoax or real. I don't know. Maybe someone else can add some more reliable feedback.

Could this be one of us in the future?

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...-bunker-14-years-after-y2k-scare-2850098.html

*Man Emerges From Bunker 14 Years After Y2K Scare*

January 1, 2000 was the day that our computers were meant to fail us and change our lives forever. It was also the day that 44 year old Norman Feller headed into his underground bunker over fears of the fallout from the Y2K virus. Remarkably Mr. Feller spent the next 14 years in isolation only to emerge this past September.

I believe this story to be truth and not sattire so this is crazy. Just as crazy as building a bunker for Y2K in the first place. At least he emerged now. It would be interesting to talk with the guy because he is so out of touch with how things are now. It would be like interviewing a time traveler. He is still in the year 1999. It would be fascinating to hear what he has to say about things. He would, ironically,have a clear head about the things happening in our society because he has not been pushed to accept it. -Mort


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Carefull with that there link, sent my anitvirus nuts.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

What I'm wonderin be this, where was this bunker at? Thin that comes ta mind would be who paid property taxes on that land while he were underground? Who took carea the property an such? I could see it happenin, but the world didn't end so all the expenses fer the property woulda continued on. Just some thoughts I had.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> What I'm wonderin be this, where was this bunker at? Thin that comes ta mind would be who paid property taxes on that land while he were underground? Who took carea the property an such? I could see it happenin, but the world didn't end so all the expenses fer the property woulda continued on. Just some thoughts I had.


As I said in the original post, the information seemed a little questionable. I saw something that said Canada, but this story is just not all over the internet as some stories like this might be.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I saw this story and could never get it to play so I could listen. I googled it. I also never saw it on a website I was familiar with or thought was reliable. This could be a hoax or real. I don't know. Maybe someone else can add some more reliable feedback.
> 
> Could this be one of us in the future?
> 
> ...


I see a couple of things rather glaringly wrong with this story:

1) He either didn't have a working radio with him in that bunker, or he didn't BOTHER to so much as check on ANY of the local stations? I find that EXTREMELY ODD!

2) I presume he hasn't been paying rent or property taxes for those 14 years? It seems pretty unlikely to me that he pre-paid 14 years' worth of rent/property taxes. SOMEBODY, most likely the county sheriff, would likely have come knocking on his door, and so we would have HEARD of this guy sooner.

In my humble opinion, this is a hoax.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinda reminds me a that show, blast from the past I thin it were. Whole family was underground fer what, 25 years?

No offense intended weedygarden. So much on the web these days ya never really know what ta beleive no more.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Kinda reminds me a that show, blast from the past I thin it were. Whole family was underground fer what, 25 years?
> 
> No offense intended wellrounded. So much on the web these days ya never really know what ta beleive no more.


I thought of that myself. They were so prepared, except, they didn't have a radio either.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry bout that, meant weedygarden typed wellrounded, thin I've had enougha the honey brandy fer the night!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

He should have stayed down another three years and missed all of barry's administration.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> He should have stayed down another three years and missed all of barry's administration.


I was thinking it was about time we should be heading down for about 14 years.

I would really like to know what his bunker looked like and what he had stocked. Since water is the big challenge, I wonder how he had or got enough.

I am really not convinced this story is true, but maybe.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay, okay, okay! Clinton is in office and you go underground because the world is coming to an end. Fourteen years later you come up and find out what? That you were right? You just had the timing off. If this guy had any sense he would have seen his shadow and gone back for another six years.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

If true, this could provide valuable lessons both in how to prep for 14 years or more and how to know what's going on in the world.

It also reminds me of the nuttiness around Y2k. I was working at a securities form at the time on preparations for Y2k. Some bonehead got the idea we should be prepped like we were going to have an earthquake. The week before Y2k I was instructed to check that the First Aid kits were stocked. I was trying to picture how someone would get injured by a failing securities trading system.

Prepping is one thing, but a bit of perspective would have helped.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Kinda reminds me a that show, blast from the past I thin it were. Whole family was underground fer what, 25 years?
> 
> No offense intended weedygarden. So much on the web these days ya never really know what ta beleive no more.


Blast from the Past (1999)

Cute movie. Sissy Spacek, Brendon Fraser, Alicia Silverstone.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

When he sees the way the world is now...he will restock and get back in.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Like other posters, I too wondered about the 14 yr gap, and how taxes were paid, and why he hadn't stuck his head out before this.

Possible it was family property and paid that way, or a trust? Wouldn't someone have missed him, or had him declared dead? Lots of missing pieces.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I call bunk also, but it gives us a chance to look at the situation.

First, why did he not have any communication with the outside? If he had the foresight and ability to not only build but stock a place for 14 years, had he not thought of finding out what was outside?

Food: I have one year of FD foods, it is a pretty big pile. 14 years is that much larger! Did he produce some down there (assuming (yes I know what they does!) he thought of that)? If so, how did he manage to produce sustenance underground? OK, he could have stored 14 years worth of sustainable food stuffs.

Water: I can see this. He might have had a hand powered well in the bunker so believable. Another plausible hurdle.

Illumination: What did he have to be able to 'see' anything? 14 years is s LOT of candle wax or kerosene. Perhaps skylights? Ok, I can see skylights as a solution. Batteries? How the heck would he charge them, skylights? Ok, maybe we have a possible source of illumination.

Breathable air!: This is a biggie. He is in a bunker, no contact with the outside world, how does he manage to breath? Filters? Possible, but he would have to have changes of them, more room in storage. An outside vent? Possible also but would need some maintenance in 14 years. This would be the first real sticking point for me, air circulation.

Waste disposal: 14 years is a lot of poop and pee to deal with. Compostable toilets to help fertilize his underground crops? I can see that so plausible. Perhaps recycle like on the space station? Plausible also but would have taken a lot of engineering. If he had this worked out as possible a RADIO would have come to mind also. A separate leach field? Maybe, it would heavily depend on what the ground is like there. 10 feet down in most places is pretty impermeable to have a reliable leaching. I'm sticking another red flag here.

Sundries. Toilet paper, clothing, soap, sanitary stuff... Ok, maybe he 'roughed it' and did without most things. I could actually see getting along with a very minimal supply of these things. But again, IF he worked out all the other hurdles, would he have not planned on this also?

Heat!: It says Canada so the ground must be a bit chilly. Here is NC it is about 58 degrees F. He was dealing with an area that must have frost down at least 4' or 5' in the winter. Even if he was below that he would need supplemental heating. Staying wrapped up in winter clothing for 14 years does not seem like a possibility. If he did though, he would have had to drastically increase his caloric intake to make up for it. More storage needed for food.

Entertainment: A biggie here. 14 years all alone, he would need something major to occupy his time, besides keeping alive that is. How many 1999 video's could he store? There were no MP3's or CD's back then. Books? Yeah, that must have been SOME library he had, which makes for more storage concerns. Writing? LOTS of materials required for 14 years of writing. Maybe he meditated a lot?

What else... Underground, what about moisture? It must have gotten mighty damp and musty down there. Without good circulation, any minor water leak would turn into an life threatening disaster.

Anyway, just some points I thought about while reading this fable.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Blast from the Past (1999)
> 
> Cute movie. Sissy Spacek, Brendon Fraser, Alicia Silverstone.


Can't forget Christopher Walken


----------

